# CPC1 Looking in South Carolina



## bdelgado (Sep 10, 2010)

Cannot seem to find work anywhere maybe I am doing something wrong

129 Dear  Creek Ct.	(484) 894-0239
Easley, S.C 29642	b-delgado@live.com






Brittany Delgado
Objective	 To secure a position where my existing skills in the areas of secretarial,    customer service and medical billing and coding can be utilized by a progressive and innovative company.
Qualifications   Medical Biller and Coder          MS Outlook, MS Word, Navinet, Meditech,
				      Medical Manager, Nextgen, MediSoft, PA              				      Promise, Correct Coder	                                                                

Education	 09/2001-06/2005       Liberty High School           Bethlehem, PA 
	 Liberty High School 
 High School Diploma. 
Professional
Education	 12/2009        Coding Cert           Cherry Hill, NJ 
 Medical Coder Training Camp 

                                        01/2008-10/2008         The Chubb Institute           Springfield,PA 
 Medical Billing and Coding 
 Certificate Of Completion
Professional	06/2009- 08/2010  Central Bucks Specialists  595 W.State St. #200   							Doylestown, PA 18901
Experience	 Medical Billing and Coding Clerk 
Daily Aetna posting and AR follow up, Billing all insurance companies on a timely basis, Billing and collection of patient accounts, Answering correspondence and telephone inquiries from Insurance companies, Assist patients with questions regarding insurance and/or account balances, Post charges for Office, Post payments primarily for Aetna and other third party insurances, make financial arrangements with patients, Mail patient statements once monthly, Work collections of past due accounts while following up on payment arrangements, Notify office manager and accountant of patient/ insurance refunds when necessary, Other duties as assigned.

  01/2009- 06/2009          Medaqual       2370 York Road Suite A9D Jamison PA 18929 

[ Medical Billing and Coding Clerk}
  Hospital Billing/Coding, Creating Patient Information, Doctor's Office Billing, Utilizing the ICD-9 and CPT

 09/2008- 10/2008       Chestnut Hill Family Practice  535 Pennsylvania Ave, #100, Fort 										Washington, PA 19034

 Externship
  Light coding from ICD-9, Filling Charts, Faxing Patient and prescription Information, Dispersing Incoming Mail, Light electronic billing

Professional 	 Member of the AAPC - American Academy of Professional Coders
Memberships
Accreditations  	 CPC
References	 References Available Upon Request


----------

